# Grey ish on my roots



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 25, 2007)

I came home today after two days gone... Plants look to be fine... but roots have some grey sludge type **** on them.... 
Whats up with that.. ph has gone up to 7.0..... im thinking might be a ph problem????  Imma switch out the solution.. see if it helps..


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 25, 2007)

It could be the nutes you are using too.  With my FF line it almost looks like I have root rot starting because of the brown Big Bloom.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 25, 2007)

The nutes are clear or greenish... Imma swap out the water and see whats up... i hope its not algae.. because there is no light getting into my container...


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 25, 2007)

No no, not algae.  Swapping out your solution is prolly your best bet.  Don't sweat it though man.  I'm sure it's nothing serious or crop endangering I should say.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 25, 2007)

You know when you cough on like a huge bong.. and you cough up that ish that looks like your lung in spit... 
thats what it looks like.. and it comes off the root very easy... so it doesnt look like its rot.... maybe its because i put peroxide in my solution???


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 25, 2007)

Possible.  What was your dose/gal.?


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 25, 2007)

About 3/4 tsp per gallon.. or less..


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 25, 2007)

Was it 3% H2O2?


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 25, 2007)

Golly... Chat would be convenient eh?


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 25, 2007)

yea it was 3%... and yes you need some sort of IM type ish DL.... 
this just isnt working well... 

i cant swap it out until tomorrow at 4pm.. but i checked my ph.. it was 6.8-6.9.. i add like a tbsp of lemon juice..and it drops down past 5... id like to think my ph meter is screwy.. but its brand new.. and my water is reading exactly what its suppose too... i figured it would come back up on its own.. so i just left it instead of adjusting it


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 26, 2007)

Woah.  You can't use lemon juice in hydro man.


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 26, 2007)

you need to change that water ASAP.  your roots are rotting.  your stem will be darkening and hollowing out.

those grey roots will be one huge jelly ball soon.  I have cut the stem up above the dying stem before and re rooted with marginal success in the bubble cloner. that was with a clone. i think 1 out of three lived.  How tall is this plant?

your water is prob to warm and light is entering. don't forget to scub that resivoir.


----------



## KADE (Jun 26, 2007)

Lemon juice is fine... it is just more $$ and doesn't last long compared to phdown.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 26, 2007)

Light isnt getting into the res.... but the water could be getting a bit warm from the light...  

and i thought lemon juice was fine for hydro....


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 26, 2007)

You're pH will rise quickly with lemon juice.  It makes hydro more maintenance than it already is.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok what do you suggest then.. i was using fish tank ph up.. but found it barely worked... could the ph be causing the sludge....??? 

because i really dont think any light is getting into the res... i might mylar the lid just to make sure...


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 26, 2007)

Man, I had open 3" holes in my DWC for whole grows with no issues with pH or algae.  Every set up is different, but a slight amount of light isn't going to have your pH jumping like that in a matter of a few hours.  Your air pumps are working properly right?  I would just get some hydro pH up and down.  This shouldn't be causing this many issues for you.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 26, 2007)

yes air pumps are all working fine....  what do you suggest i do with this algae.. just rinse as much off as possible.. and switch the solution.. and hope it doesnt get too messed up


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 26, 2007)

Exactly... Try to get every peice of algae out.  I would even scrub the res. with bleach to kill all algae.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 26, 2007)

I cant swap it all out for another 5 hrs when the light comes on... also ive noticed when i was gone camping.. ive had some mites move into my garden.. doesnt seem really bad right now... what should i use to get rid of them... neem oil???  i seen a recipe with apple cidar vinager, epsom salts,  baking soda, water, etc.. Also i have one or two black spots on the leaves of one plant as well.... any idea what that is??


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 26, 2007)

wow....your just lettin your grow go to sheet aren't you? Just bustin your balls man LOL  every grow has its problems and i've almost killed mine several times LOL

buy some lady bugs for the mites as well as mix a 1/3 cup rubbing alcohol, 1/3 cup non toxic liquid soap, and about 1 cup of water.  spray a few times daily every other day or so.

since you have hydro you could also try drowning your plant for 5 min or so in the tub.  the mites should release from the plants after its been submerged for a couple min. that will give you a chance to clean your cab.

How big tall is your plant we are talkin about with the browning roots?

The only time i had trouble with root rot was when i did not change my water for more than 2 weeks.  Now i change my water 2 weeks at the longest and sometimes more often.  i change my cloner weekly when i'm using it.  Surprisingly it is my cloner that got the root rot and it has many airstones so airflow is not the cause.  I noticed the water was very warm though and i think that contributes.  i can tell you also that my white bucket mother DWC was getting algae growth.  I painted it black and no probs since.  i painted the lid white over the black.  the plant had great growth after i changed that.  i think the algae was stealin some of the nutes before.  even a black container will  get algae if you let light in.  you just wont notice it as easy. light + water = algae. IMHO


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 26, 2007)

Im using a dark blue color..and i really dont think any light is getting in.. inless its when im checking the air stones and then its only for a few second at a time... im starting to think its the lemon juice.. 

what about 99% rubbing alc.. will that work??? ill look at lady bugs in the future.... i was going to buy neem.. but i have all those things listed here at the house.. will 99% be ok???


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 26, 2007)

also should i rinse that spray.. or just leave it... it wont burn the leaves will it?


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 26, 2007)

99% is fine.  Thats what i use.

It will smell like its going to melt your plant LOL

but it will be fine and not exhibit any stress.  dilute with more water if you feel more comfortable.

i would drain my res. (so its light to carry) remove it, clean the cab, wash the algae off your roots and res, and then replace and spray and monitor regularly.

good luck


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 26, 2007)

So i dont need to rinse it off then???


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 26, 2007)

so i sprayed down all the plants in the room... i hope ur right about taht cause it did smell like it would melt the plants...  im hoping it rids of my mite problem.. this weekend im making my final growbox.. and i plan on sealing that ***** up air tight to prevent pests...


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 27, 2007)

whoa..............wait a sec..........you didn't use 99% alcohol did ya?













JK
your fine man.  Now get some Ladies in there


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 27, 2007)

I never took the ladies out.. i just spray the ish outta them.... checked em this morning and they seem fine...... should i just do that like once or twice a week or something???


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 27, 2007)

as needed basis.  i would start the first few days with a couple doses a day and then less often, and then as needed.


i tried "organicide" organic pesticide on my outdoor organics and it messed them up. I would recommend to anyone using pesticides to try a test plant or small test area prior to full application.

didnt kill them but burned some of the leaves pretty good.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 27, 2007)

yea same thing happened to me on my monster plant.. its basically screwed now.. im hoping it makes the turn around over the next month.. its sooo burnt from it.. that i dont even wanna post a pic of how bad it got burnt...

the iso mist hasnt killed anything yet... 

have you ever seen the powdery lookin white ish on plants... what about black spots???


----------

